

Russian military vehicles enter Ukraine as aid convoy stops short of border - danmaz74
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/aug/14/russian-military-vehicles-enter-ukraine-aid-convoy-stops-short-border

======
jperks
It's been happening for months and not it can be called War. The worst news
ever.

